# Looking for manual for old school amps



## cesscerva (Jun 1, 2012)

Hello everybody, Im looking for info about this Old school Amps:

Autotek 333, 
Autotek 330mx, 
Cadence A7 Sweet Poison, 
Cadence Esx 120.4 
Cadence 272.2

Has anyone? or know where I can find manuals? Thanks!


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

Well, I can help with one of those...the Autotek 333, don't have any of the others:

Autotek Mean Machine Amps: 33, 66, 99, etc


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

most of the time i just google ----amp manual and it pulls it up


----------



## cesscerva (Jun 1, 2012)

bigdwiz said:


> Well, I can help with one of those...the Autotek 333, don't have any of the others:
> 
> Autotek Mean Machine Amps: 33, 66, 99, etc


Thanks!! ready download!


----------



## menteleum (Dec 8, 2011)

The link here no longer works. Does anyone have the Autotek manuals where I may be able to download them? I am specifically looking for any and all information on the Autotek 333.

Thanks,
Charles Dusek


----------



## Nicks84 (Jun 30, 2010)

I would also love the manual for the Mean Machine line of 99,222, and 333


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

menteleum said:


> The link here no longer works. Does anyone have the Autotek manuals where I may be able to download them? I am specifically looking for any and all information on the Autotek 333.
> 
> Thanks,
> Charles Dusek


Here ya go gents...

https://www.dropbox.com/s/1caqcd23orhcrfv/1995_Mean_Machine_Amps_33-66-99.pdf

Hopefully this link won't expire...


----------

